# Misc.



## Marty333 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like flowers


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice pics Marty.


----------



## Cameron (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome job. they look amazing.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> I like flowers



Very nice! Do you get to keep the orchids outdoors all year?
They do poorly for me because the greenhouse just gets too cold.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 17, 2011)

Those pictures are so awesome!!! You should really look into photography as a career  You've very talented!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! And yes I keep them outside all year long..


----------



## Nay (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh to see the pretty flowers again!!!
This is all we see now!!!! 








Nice pictures Marty. No offense but aren't you just a young-en??
Very impressive!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

Nay, That's NOT good tortoise weather!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes Nay im just a young-en  Im actually flattered  Im only 15


----------



## Laura (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Marty.. go to this website.. My sister is big on photos..
www.dreamstime.com
she used to sell and do greeting cards. but it go to be too much to keep up with.. 
she has the eye tho..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Always great.


----------

